# svitzer tug 'Portgarth', damen tug.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello would anyone have any info on the tug PORTGARTH.

image attached below.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

tony Allard said:


> hello would anyone have any info on the tug PORTGARTH.
> 
> image attached below.


Sorry Tony I don't know anything about Portgarth, but when we drove past Damen's yard last Friday, there were quite a number of hulls floating in their stock harbour on the river.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

tony Allard said:


> hello would anyone have any info on the tug PORTGARTH.
> 
> image attached below.


PORTGARTH (1995 - )
O.N. 727151. 262g. 30.70 x 10.04 x 4.10 metres.
Two, 9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (240 x 260mm) Kromhout 9F240 type oil engines manufactured by Stork-Wartsila Diesel B. V., Zwolle, geared to twin stern mounted azimuthing multi-directional propellers. 3,980 bhp. 50 tons bollard pull. 13 kts.
20.7.1993 Keel laid as a hull sub-contract by SevMash Predriyatiye, Severodvinsk. 
3.11.1993: Launched and subsequently towed to B. V. Scheepswerf Damen, Gorinchem (Yard No. 7901) as an un-named speculative investment. 
30.3.1995: Completed as PORTGARTH for Cory Towage Ltd., London. Registered at Bristol. 
Subsequently changed owners several times as a result of numerous take-overs.


----------



## p.d. (Aug 13, 2007)

*Portgarth*

Tony,
Still in Svitzer colours,now based in Swansea.


----------

